# How do I set up a pet sitting business



## Petsbestfriend (Sep 27, 2012)

My fiancée was looking for something new to do since our youngest is now at school all day, she loves animals and thought it would be a great way to earn some money whilst enjoying what's she was doing. I have a marketing background and so created a website and flyers etc, she now earns what she wants to and loves every minute of it!

Anyone can set-up a website but it's having the SEO knowledge and business background that will help you to succeed. Don't just assume the phone will ring everyday, there's at least 10 different things you should be doing to market your business


----------



## Barbiejack1 (Sep 24, 2012)

hi i wanted to set up a web page do you know any that are free ad easy to use ty


----------



## mel68 (Sep 27, 2012)

hi I run a pet home boarding service but you need to get pet insurance and a dog boarding licence first, and a CRB check is a good thing, as for advertising you may have to pay for some services as I do, or do flyers, but on the whole it is not a major profitable business as you can only board one dog at home at any one time, and usual charges are around £20 per day, which includes 2 walks and lots of attention to the pet. So bearing all this is mind and council legislation you can not have carpets where dogs stay as this can spread disease hence laminated or wooden flooring is needed so lots to think about. Dog walking and dog day care is the same need insurance and check competitor prices. Good luck! Whereabout are you by the way.;....


----------



## Petsbestfriend (Sep 27, 2012)

Barbiejack1 said:


> hi i wanted to set up a web page do you know any that are free ad easy to use ty


Only trouble with a free website is you get what you pay for, a website is only any good if customers can find you and the only way to be found through a search engine is by having a website that has been optimised for its content.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Petsbestfriend said:


> Only trouble with a free website is you get what you pay for, a website is only any good if customers can find you and the only way to be found through a search engine is by having a website that has been optimised for its content.


I have noticed this!

Could anyone recommend a useful website platform? I dont mind spending the money if it will be worth it but I am definitely out of my comfort zone in selecting a good one.

Advice would be appreciated!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> I have noticed this!
> 
> Could anyone recommend a useful website platform? I dont mind spending the money if it will be worth it but I am definitely out of my comfort zone in selecting a good one.
> 
> Advice would be appreciated!


It does depend on the area you want to cover surely?
As my dog walking only covers one town and surrounding villages it's easy to name my website with the name of said town and have dog in there too.
Anyone searching through a search engine should get me on page one or two that way 

I use Weebly


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Petsbestfriend said:


> Only trouble with a free website is you get what you pay for, a website is only any good if customers can find you and the only way to be found through a search engine is by having a website that has been optimised for its content.


Vistaprint is about £7a month and rally easy to build, even for a saddo like me!! And because you pay you don't have to put up with adverts which are fairly annoying.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for your help, and also sorry for the threadjack of sorts!

I am based in London so need to get the word out there, so to speak!


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

The easiest thing to do it print out flyers - Ask shops to have them up in windows (I know most off licences do this), put posters in local parks, cafe's, pin to telephone poles (not sure if that one's allowed. I think it is) 

But the main one.. Facebook! create a page there, share it, get friends to share it, and friends of friends.
Also with facebook, look for local pages, like.. if you live in sheffield "Buy, Sell, Swap Sheffield" And post pictures of advertisements there. That too, is free


----------



## Jenny1963 (Nov 20, 2012)

mel68 said:


> hi I run a pet home boarding service but you need to get pet insurance and a dog boarding licence first, and a CRB check is a good thing, as for advertising you may have to pay for some services as I do, or do flyers, but on the whole it is not a major profitable business as you can only board one dog at home at any one time, and usual charges are around £20 per day, which includes 2 walks and lots of attention to the pet. So bearing all this is mind and council legislation you can not have carpets where dogs stay as this can spread disease hence laminated or wooden flooring is needed so lots to think about. Dog walking and dog day care is the same need insurance and check competitor prices. Good luck! Whereabout are you by the way.;....


My local council didn't refuse me because of carpets, and the number of dogs you can board depends on the size of your property and the number of pets you personally own.


----------



## Stray06 (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with Mel68. Insurance is very important. 
Personally, I think that the most important thing is feedback. I wouldn't trust anyone with my pets if I don't know anything about this person. He should make contact with local vets, dog people etc, let them know him.
Once enough people are familiar with him and can recommend his service things will be easier.


----------

